# Stories Request



## Xioneer (Jun 5, 2008)

I have very specific tastes in entertainment. I can enjoy a lot of different things simply if they are well written and imaginative, but to me there are some general formulas which may be followed to achieve more desireable results. Based on the "guidelines" below there are plenty of combinations and the possibilities are endless....

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Nothing wrong with going mainstream or spinning off, but keep it fresh; no fan fiction, original only.

No or low "yiff"; set the tone and leave the rest to the imagination. It takes all sorts, but try not to cheapen true love and basic morality.

High magic/low technology, low magic/high technology or technology based on magic.

God-beings - unknown, physical, fallible; their agents - better known, empowered, guardians, cruellers; and their toys - everywhere, gladiators, protectors. 

Genetic cross-fusions, mutated and crossbred races; no "changelings"/transformations, taurs, humans or humanoids; anthros only.

Make me laugh a little, cry a little more and help me find the edge of my seat; make me care, play my emotions.

Keep it short or keep it interesting; if it's good, then see if you can make a multiple part series out of it.

Clever gadgets, fast moves, intrigue, high stakes; lives in the balance, skilled "baddies" and spur-of-the-moment heroes make all the difference.

Play on your strong points and work through or around your weak points; experiment and don't be afraid to try something new.

Give it a themesong or toss in a little poetry; it isn't that hard to rhyme and for poetry you don't even have to.

If there are few characters, then develop them more; if there is a large cast, then don't develop characters which are not key to the plot.


----------



## AuraTwilight (Jun 5, 2008)

> High magic/low technology, low magic/high technology or technology based on magic.
> 
> God-beings - unknown, physical, fallible; their agents - better known, empowered, guardians, cruellers; and their toys - everywhere, gladiators, protectors.
> 
> ...



I can definitely provide all of that. Try and reach me on IM's or PM's.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jun 5, 2008)

Dude, I can't get anyone to read the stories I write anyways because there's no fetish pandering. I don't think the ego could take the dead silence greeting the acceptance of commishs.


----------



## Xioneer (Jun 6, 2008)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:


> Dude, I can't get anyone to read the stories I write anyways because there's no fetish pandering. I don't think the ego could take the dead silence greeting the acceptance of commishs.



Then you just can't aim at furries. After all, people who see themselves as an animal are bound to center their sexual fantasies on animals.

If you've really got something, look to go commercial in the mainstream markets. Anthropomorphic productions are only growing in acceptance and if a game or series is any good, most players and readers don't care if the cast is human or animal. Star Fox did fine and appearantly almost made it to the silver screen. I am sure many Star Fox fans became avid Furry fans, but I doubt one absolutely had to follow the other.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jun 6, 2008)

Xioneer said:


> Then you just can't aim at furries. After all, people who see themselves as an animal are bound to center their sexual fantasies on animals.



Oh, I don't. I don't consider myself a "furry writer" at all, really. 90% of my work concerns plain old boring humans and with the exception of a certain genetic mosaic in one fic and the 'biological vampires' book I've been hacking away at, my nonhuman characters all exist in fantasy/steampunk type settings. I don't have any pretensions of being published and getting paid, lord knows. I'm mainly just frustrated to see someone post an unedited 2,000 word description of their sexual fantasies and gets tons of favs and praise - I'm bitter and should just go eat worms.


----------



## Xioneer (Jun 6, 2008)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:


> I'm mainly just frustrated to see someone post an unedited 2,000 word description of their sexual fantasies and gets tons of favs and praise...



Same here, only I'm disgusted...But what what can you expect from horny kids?


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jun 6, 2008)

Xioneer said:


> Same here, only I'm disgusted...But what what can you expect from horny kids?



LOL Well, some of us are geezers. But yeah, this isn't ruining my life or anything. Just somewhat annoying.


----------

